# Morrissons Demon Shine 5Ltr £2.98



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Heads up my local Morrisons (Norwich) selling 5ltr Demon Shine for £2.98 shelf edge labled up at this price not as a local reduction.

FYI if any good - did do a quick search but couldn't find this posted.

They had a whole bay full of them!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

At Asda for £2 at the moment too, I believe.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Going to pop down tomorrow and have a look while I go and pick up an application form to work there....


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, 2 quid at asda, also Simonz car wash 5 litres for a quid! They seem to have reduced all the car stuff, 5 litres of screen wash is 2 quid.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Yes, 2 quid at asda, also Simonz car wash 5 litres for a quid! They seem to have reduced all the car stuff, 5 litres of screen wash is 2 quid.


Been using the car wash stuff int he lance and it foams like nothing else! :doublesho

Not the best at cleaning, but a very good deal none the less. :thumb:

Might go and try this demon shine, although I'm not sure where or when I would use it. :speechles


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Demon shine looks good value, but i wouldn't use it. I use ONR to wash my car, so no real need for it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Got this Demon Shine stuff but never use it, not sure what use it is to me lol


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

My local Asda today had the 2Ltr for £2, but they also had the Simoniz 5Ltr Shampoo for £1 (yes ONE pound!) - last 4 taken thank you  well its works good in Snow Foam!


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

My local morrisons for demon shine £1.98


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

didnt see any in my local 
also asda was sold out!!!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Asda Livingston also sold out of it as of today.


----------



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

whats the frenzy for demon shine, is it a miracle new product or just cheap?
theres an old saying "Buy cheap, buy twice"


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

cherokee1111 said:


> whats the frenzy for demon shine, is it a miracle new product or just cheap?
> theres an old saying "Buy cheap, buy twice"


For me the attraction is it works for my intended purpose and I am going to use FAR less product than I have been currently using at a cheaper original cost.
Win-Win.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

cherokee1111 said:


> whats the frenzy for demon shine, is it a miracle new product or just cheap?
> theres an old saying "Buy cheap, buy twice"


There was a "frenzy" in Jan '10 you could say as Halfords cut the price on this, as since then i belive many people purchased it and liked it for the price. Seeing this at this price i thought only fair to let other DW members know it was seen and purchased as this price. - hell we all like a bargain like anything in the supermarket we don't always buy every offer but like to know about them all.


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

cherokee1111 said:


> whats the frenzy for demon shine, is it a miracle new product or just cheap?
> theres an old saying "Buy cheap, buy twice"


it's three quid, so I'll buy twice while I'm there, save me going back 

drying aid/QD/clay lube all in one for 3 quid a gallon mate :thumb:


----------



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

Steve valentine said:


> it's three quid, so I'll buy twice while I'm there, save me going back
> 
> drying aid/QD/clay lube all in one for 3 quid a gallon mate :thumb:


ahh thanks, I use water on my BH clay but this sounds a better lub:thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Been to two different morrisons, none in, no space reserved on the shelf either!!

Been to two asdas as well, none in :wall:


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

might have to take a trip to asda then need some shampoo soon

the nice weather and the demonshine being on TV all the time at the minute as well probably has something to do with it


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

My good lady got me 5x5L today from Morrisions at morley, they had a pallet full


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

Used this for the first time today, diluted it 50:50, sprayed on and wiped off as i was drying the car. Wow... what a shine! I know it wont last long but very impressed with the shine tonight!!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

I use demon shine as a drying aid. Spray on while panels are wet and then pat dry with a drying towel. Did it for the first time last weekend and works wonders!


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

I had just finished (nearly) waxing my cars today when there was a short cloud burst. Rushed the last couple of panels and ran inside.

When it passed I came out and using the demon shine dryed the car. It really does do a great job.

Anyway as a by product of spritzing the demon shine on the freshly waxed car I got some interesting beading.


----------

